# Columbia Tandem Bicycle Model 48



## jedst30 (May 18, 2011)

This was my Grandfathers bicycle which I enjoyed riding as a child with my dad.
It is a steer from the rear tandem, woman in the front and man in the back.  The headbadge says model 48 which dates to 1897-1899 production by the Pope Mfg company.  The only thing original is the frame, everything else was added at a later time period such as the wheels, seats, chrome fenders and handlebars.  
Tire size 26 x 2.125
Seats say Troxel, Elyria, OH and the other one says Mesinger, Pat May 18 1926, B-600


----------



## hwstem (May 25, 2011)

I have a very similar bike, take a look at my profile for a link to the thread. Yours looks nice, mine is very rough.


----------



## jsrestore (Jan 26, 2012)

*columbia  crank for  #47*

i am in need for a crank and chainring for a 1897 #47  anybody ?


----------

